# LTS Inventory Program



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

Just starting out with the prepping but already find that to keep rotating and track of what I have accumulated will be easier with some type of an inventory program.
I was about to start making an access database so I could keep track of incoming / outgoing items but thought I would ask here first...

Bar code scanners are cheap and it would be easier with some program but have not found anything specifically for LTS.

Anyone know of anything?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Computers sound like extra work. "1st in - last out" isn't alway true either. On the same shopping trip we have often picked up some canned veggies that are dated to 2014 and others only 2012.

I try to get them by the case when on sale and bring home the case. I put cans with the same date in a case and put "06 of 2014" on the case to make it easy to spot the new and old cans. Once a week or so we restock the kitchen with the "old" stuff from the basement.

Checking the dates is pretty fast and normally gets done right in the store. We check for dents and dates then put it in the cart. At home we just use the marker and slide it on a shelf. For loose items not in a case we mark the date right on the box or can. We try to put the longer dates in the back, but the top rule here is just read the date.

It might not be your solution, but it works for us.

As far as using a computer or paper to track how many cans of a certain item come in or go out, I never bothered. I know we'll never keep up with it. I just stack like items together so we can see at a glance what we have of each.

I'd love to have these, but they cost a lot more than a sharpie:

Can racks and food rotation systems for food storage


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not very good with computers so a program like that wouldn't do me a lot of good. The only time I really track items, other than a general inventory list, is when I first start to buy it. I put it on a list showing quantity till I get to my desired quantity. The reason for putting it on a list is so I can take the list to work and check the adds in the paper for sales on said items. Then it's just pull up the old stock and put the new stock in back. Always checking the dates of course


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the best computer is in you head, remember there may be no computers or ele to run them. If your just starting out, don' even worry about inventory til you've got over a yrs worth, most dates are for a couple yrs and you've got a few yrs after that unless it's processed food or flour.Just keep a running list of what you have and them take a day and get your ducks in line.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are going to use an inventory system, I would use something on paper that would still be of use in a post SHTF situation. I, myself don't use a system but whatever floats your boat is best for you. Just make sure it will be of use if you have no power.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OrangeJuice said:


> Just starting out with the prepping but already find that to keep rotating and track of what I have accumulated will be easier with some type of an inventory program.
> I was about to start making an access database so I could keep track of incoming / outgoing items but thought I would ask here first...
> 
> Bar code scanners are cheap and it would be easier with some program but have not found anything specifically for LTS.
> ...


If you email me your email, I'll send you what I use..

I have it on computer, and also on paper---I update the paper every week or two.

I also produced the inventory about 18 months into storing food and supplies, and I wished I'd started on day one!!


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

JayJay said:


> If you email me your email, I'll send you what I use..
> 
> I have it on computer, and also on paper---I update the paper every week or two.
> 
> I also produced the inventory about 18 months into storing food and supplies, and I wished I'd started on day one!!


Excellent... I'll pm you.

The point of this for me is that some of what I have is LTS and I will use only some wheat and other supplies in small quantities... Chef Oboy Oboy and Ramen will go in and out regularly because the kids eat that junk.

I'm not thinking the apocalypse is coming tomorrow so 3x5 cards and such is not gonna cut it as I have a life / family that takes up all that "organizing" time. 
I will print out lists to have so I know but want to be able to quickly take in items and generate shopping lists of what I used so when the 2fer's come out at the store I can put it back in as $$ and sales permit. Once the trouble comes, I'll probably have enough extra time to look at my food and take care of keeping track of how many grains of wheat and pickles I have left to live on.

I'm a fan of the evil computer and find it organizes much better than my feeble mind ever will. :surrender:


----------



## Servelan (Mar 21, 2010)

My DH found that by making one small modification to a CueCat hand scanner we can scan any bar code. We haven't done much with this yet due to other projects and disruptions, but what I plan to do is to scan anything that has a bar code, which includes a lot of the beans and lentils because I vacuum packaged them in their bags to be able to keep the recipes and only use part of a bag if I chose, and then manually track from there. I figure I can in scan in everything when I purchase it, so once we have everything inventoried it will be just a matter of printing out an update to keep handy.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Servelan said:


> My DH found that by making one small modification to a CueCat hand scanner we can scan any bar code. We haven't done much with this yet due to other projects and disruptions, but what I plan to do is to scan anything that has a bar code, which includes a lot of the beans and lentils because I vacuum packaged them in their bags to be able to keep the recipes and only use part of a bag if I chose, and then manually track from there. I figure I can in scan in everything when I purchase it, so once we have everything inventoried it will be just a matter of printing out an update to keep handy.


For those users that still have a CueCat, there is a software program called CatNip you can use that decrypts the barcode on the fly, instead of having to open it up and snip the right pin.
Here is a link to the software: http://www.azalea.com/cuecat/qtools-1.0.2.zip


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I, like some others, have a pretty simple plan. But, I am single and do not have to plan for, or around others.

My LTS #10’s are in their cases stacked on shelving. Each one has a label on the visible end with its 6 cans contents. I’m not organized enough to put all drink mixes in one box, all cans of meat in another. They hold pretty much as I bought them. I also keep a manual list of what I have in total and how many cans of each. When I have enough cash to make an order I look over the list and see what I want more of or need to add.

For the store bought groceries, I have boxes on shelves with year labels, 2011, 2012 and so on. As I purchase extra groceries specifically for storage, I date shop and buy only goods with more than 2 years storage. I put them into their respective boxes and if full start another box for that year. Right now I am digging into the 2010 boxes for meals. I do not have a specific plan for what I buy to go in them, everything I buy is something I normally like and eat. Once starting on a box, I take everything out and sort by month. I might have 20 cans of baked beans dated February and none January or any other month. I plan to eat beans for most meals until gone then. If I had some for Feb and some for Dec I would save the Dec cans for later in the year. It is like eating from the garden, when string beans and squash are coming in, guess what’s for dinner… String beans, squash and something until something else is in season.

I could make it more complicated but I know I would not keep the list current and it would be worthless. Sometimes admitting what your faults are and working around them is better than knowing what they are and working to try and change them.


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

If you will be purchasing a barcode scanner I really recommend you try to find an "Omni Directional" type preferrably with a stand as it will be much faster and easier. The QueCat style scanners must be placed directly on the barcode to read it and is a much slower device to use. You can usually find them reasonably priced on eBay.


----------

